# Big FAT dummy kickstand (with pictures)



## high_desert_mud (Jul 22, 2017)

I had been looking for one, but the only option seemed to be the rolling jackass. They seem to make high-quality work, but it's $350 and a 4 week wait. I also am not a big fan of the design.

I hacked this together out of square tube, angle, and a little plastic. Still needed is the a vertical spring, and a way to lock it horizontal without a strap.

Spring is trivial; for locking it horizontal i have a sketch, but no time yet  I'm going to make a small lock that bolts into the single-side kickstand mount for support.

The white 'pad' you can see is just an eccentric drilled 1" UHMW that snaps onto the chainstays.


----------



## high_desert_mud (Jul 22, 2017)

the rounded piece tacked on here will eventually get two holes drilled in it, to lock-up, lock-down. The locking pin will be supported by a small assembly bolted to the single-sided kickstand mount at this location.
















total cost: $10, and a good chunk of a saturday. It's made from hot roll square 1/2", 065 wall, plus a few square inches of 1/8" 1" bar and 16 gauge sheet.

it's designed for about 10 degrees of travel past vertical; that combined with the offset pivot makes it feel pretty secure, without putting too much extra load on the chainstays from the torque on it.

The bike is slightly front-weighted at this pivot, but if the bike is loaded much of the weight would be resting on the wheel. Still, if it were REALLY loaded i might baby it a bit.

Pivot is a piece of allthread mounted in two simple UHMW bushing is cut.


----------



## 1x1_Speed_Craig (Jan 14, 2004)

Nice work with the center stand. I think I'm about at the point of making one myself. Colin does a very nice job with the Rolling Jackass, but I don't want to lose a few inches of ground clearance, hence me figuring out a design of my own.

Way to blaze a new trail with yours!

Craig


----------



## demondan (Jul 25, 2008)

I like that center stand. How is it hold up? Any changes made? Very crafty


----------

